# Win a £20 Costa Coffee Gift Card, just tweet to enter!



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm giving away a £20 Costa Coffee gift card in my Twitter competition.

Simply post a tweet with this phrase ( without quotes ):

"I've entered the CostaShop.co.uk Costa Gift Card competition, tweet to win a Costa Coffee £20 gift card. csgc20comp Enter for Free!﻿"

For full details visit CoffeeDelivered.co.uk

Good Luck!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Ive entered, good luck everyone, lets all support a fellow CF member.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've entered, I was slightly surprised that you didn't include "@CostaShopUK" in your entry text though so people can find your twitter account easily (yes, I know you have a link on the competition page, but not always as easy from mobile devices).

Hope it brings in a good bit of trade


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

so you dont need to tweet @costashopuk ?


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah you do, just go here http://j.mp/zIiJls copy the text, paste and tweet!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.821474,-3.026270

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

But that text doesn't include @ and if you put it in, its too big for Twitter, how do you know whose entered


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Just create a tweet containing the phrase and it will include your twitter name.

http://www.twinitor.com/#q=csgc20comp&lang=all

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.830795,-3.028791

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CostaShop.co.uk


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

but how do you know who has entered if it doesnt message you about it, which it wont as you dont have @costashopuk in the phrase


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

brun said:


> but how do you know who has entered if it doesnt message you about it, which it wont as you dont have @costashopuk in the phrase


The TweetAways service simply picks a tweet at random which contains the unique phrase, the twitter user who posted that tweet is the winner.

UPDATE: The TweetAways service appears to be down, so I've had to use an alternative service, TweetsWin, the competition can be viewed on their site here: http://tweetsw.in/1322/

I'll be monitoring the TweetAways service to see if it becomes active again, if anyone else has success in obtaining a key from them then please let me know!


----------

